# Smell



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Anyone else experience this? Outside my camper I get a strange chemical-like smell. It's almost like the smell of the adhesives and carpet but not quite. It's not propane. I don't know what it is. It seems evident from the wheels back, for the most part. I've looked underneath and sniffed but I don't see anything out of the ordinary and I can't sniff out where it's eminating from.

I've had the TT since September and we have been out many times. It has been aired out sufficiently so that there is just a slight smell of carpet and glue when we first open the doors, but it clears out immediately. We just got back from 16 days in it and there was no smell inside at all. I would think that everything should be pretty much gassed off by now but that distinct smell is still evident outside.

Any ideas?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

thought you would have passed all that gas by now!







I just couldn't resist Moosegut! 
I still get weird smell inside my trailer. For the longest time I thought it was black tank odors but it's present even when tank is empty.(however, now that I know my sink drains into the black tank, I'll keep the drain closed just in case. Wonder if that's why my model has the little plastic sink bowl cover? )

it will be interesting to see what others suggest about your odor.I mean your trailer odor....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> thought you would have passed all that gas by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! A WISEGUY! NYUK, NYUK, NYUK.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> thought you would have passed all that gas by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! A WISEGUY! NYUK, NYUK, NYUK.
[/quote]
girl!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> thought you would have passed all that gas by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a sink that drains into the black tank???? Are you positive? That shouldn't be.

As far as the original issue, is it possible something has gotten up into the tt or in the underbelly and died, maybe a mouse or something? Just a thought since your smelling it from the outside.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

it is outgassing, ours is still doing this and we have had it a little over a year. It is especially bad when it has been sitting in the sun for a while.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Some bathroom sinks do drain into the black tank but I do not think that is contributing to the problem.

I was going to suggest the batteries as the source of the smell but you said it was from the wheels back so I am a bit stuck.

Is it on both sides of the trailer or just one side? Is it more intense with heat or sun?

You need a courtesy sniff from one of your camping buddies maybe with more information on the smell we can help a little more.


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have noticed an odor inside the camper after slidding the bed back in for travel after sitting in the sun.
I assume it is from the roof membrane on the slide getting hot from the sun. Next time you notice the smell,
try sniffing around the top of your slide to see if that is the culprit. Just a thought.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Even after one year if mine is sitting in hot sun with only the vents open, I can get the new smell a little.

I had a salesman tell me once that if it smells when when new and closed up (like an Outback) it is glued and screwed together. If no smell it is stapled together. Made 'cents' as they wanted me to buy the new fiver.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut,

That's a strange one. Smell on the outside...hmm?
Just a thought, but are you sure it's the Outback? Could it be something nearby where you park it?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I also still get the chemical smell but only inside the trailer when it's been closed up.

I thought I had a propane leak but learned (from this forum) that it was a bad battery. It discharged the same sulpher rotten egg smell as propane but is different than a "chemical" smell.

Since yours is isolated toward the rear of the camper I'm interested in what you find. Not sure dead critters in the underbody would have a chemical smell.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> thought you would have passed all that gas by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a sink that drains into the black tank???? Are you positive? That shouldn't be.

As far as the original issue, is it possible something has gotten up into the tt or in the underbelly and died, maybe a mouse or something? Just a thought since your smelling it from the outside.

Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
yeah, I thought it weird too and was in denial until the other day another 27rsds owner told the forum his was plumbed same way. I had just discoverd it myself a week ago...perhaps that IS why the sink bowl has a little plastic cover?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Because we have Stewart Park Homes manufactured here, there was a spot on the local news, last night, about complaints and possible litigation due to excessive gases being in temporary housing being manufactured around the time of Katrina and shortly before. Stewart Park Homes denied that it applied to them, but, rather, applied to travel trailers purchased by FEMA. Well, guess how many OBs they bought off the lot!! Basically ALL of them that would hold a family..........I know because I had to wait for them to bring me in one from Indiana.
The local (within 50-60 miles radius that I covered in my search) lots were basically empty. Thought you may want to know. They supposedly contain gas levels over the legal limit, according to the news aired last night.
Mine is the same way, and yes, I can smell it, especially when it's hot, near the rear of the camper, and especially when I open the storage area in front!! WHEW!!














It will take your head off!! If I can find out any more, I will let you know. BTW, I've Febreezed mine, aired it out for extended periods, all to no avail.
If I find out more, I'll let you know.
Darlene action



Doxie-Doglover said:


> yeah, I thought it weird too and was in denial until the other day another 27rsds owner told the forum his was plumbed same way. I had just discoverd it myself a week ago...perhaps that IS why the sink bowl has a little plastic cover?


That DEFINITELY shouldn't be that way, as black tank is only for solid waste, etc. As far as the plastic cover, you should have one for the kitchen sink, as well.
Darlene action


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup I still get it. Inside sometimes and outside too. Even tough it is a 2005! When the sun hits our TT directly the rubber roof still gives off fumes and I think that is where most of the fumes that we get, when we get them come from (at least thats what I blame the fumes on in the middle of the night. She doesn't always believe me





















) During the day its much more easily accepted by her. So Moose, is this strictly a day time or a Nocturnal problem. The fume thing that is, the chemical smell. ...... ahhhh......sorry.....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Found an article on NBC, relating to this: http://msnbc.msn.com/id/14011193/
Darlene action


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> yeah, I thought it weird too and was in denial until the other day another 27rsds owner told the forum his was plumbed same way. I had just discoverd it myself a week ago...perhaps that IS why the sink bowl has a little plastic cover?


That DEFINITELY shouldn't be that way, as black tank is only for solid waste, etc. As far as the plastic cover, you should have one for the kitchen sink, as well.
Darlene action
[/quote]

My trailer had been lived in by fema worker for 3 months then returned to Lakeshore. I keep air freshener things in the trailer for the "odor". It's not overwhelming by any means as some of the OBkers are saying , but it's there.Our friends had been trailer shopping a while back and came to see ours.They stepped inside and "yep, smells like an OB". Hmmmm.....is anyone starting be concerned about our Outbacks and health issues?? keep us posted Darlene, that would be greatly appreciated. 
Tawnya


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

In our '06 Roo, we have never had much of a problem with gassing, but we have had to experiment with tank chemicals a bit. The ones they gave us with the camper gave off an odor that smelled a bit chemical to me. It was a non-formaldahyde type. My step-mom suggested the Thetford chemical with formaldahyde, and we have not had an issue since. We leave all three roof vents open any time the AC is not on.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's an interesting article, Darlene.

But I think it's important to keep it all in perspective. First off, most of us don't really spend all that much time in our Outbacks. So, from a possible carcinogen perspective, our risk level is probably pretty low. The direct effect of the fumes may be an issue, but I am not going to worry about getting cancer from my Outback.

Secondly, this issue is not limited to RV's. This stuff is everywhere. In our homes. In our offices. And in our cars. When we built our new office five years ago, the outgassing from the carpet and paint was so strong that I suffered daily headaches for well over a year. And I couldn't even smell it. Most of the people in the office had no issues at all, so it would seem there is a personal tolerance component to this as well.

In any case, this is something we should certainly keep up on. But keep that grain of salt handy too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

sgalady said:


> yeah, I thought it weird too and was in denial until the other day another 27rsds owner told the forum his was plumbed same way. I had just discoverd it myself a week ago...perhaps that IS why the sink bowl has a little plastic cover?


That DEFINITELY shouldn't be that way, as black tank is only for solid waste, etc. As far as the plastic cover, you should have one for the kitchen sink, as well.
Darlene action
[/quote]
Apparently many manufacturers plumb the bathroom sink into the black tank. It helps the gray tank to not fill up so fast and also gets more water into the black tank so it doesn't get crudded up. If the black tank only had solids in it, you'd NEVER get it drained


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> If the black tank only had solids in it, you'd NEVER get it drained


With all the beer I drink when camping there's plenty of fluid in there to wash out the black tank. Sort of a personal Flush King if you know what I mean.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I had just discoverd it myself a week ago...perhaps that IS why the sink bowl has a little plastic cover?


That plastic cover will do nothing to prevent odors from escaping. What does that is the P trap under the sink. If your getting black tank odors from your bathroom sink, run the water for a few minutes in the sink to make sure the P trap has water in it to make a gas seal.

Scott, I've notice every so often a chemical like odor in the vacinity of the wheels, but never could pin it down. It is not as noticeable now as it used to be. I never thought much of it, as it was only on the outside.

Tim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Apparently many manufacturers plumb the bathroom sink into the black tank. It helps the gray tank to not fill up so fast and also gets more water into the black tank so it doesn't get crudded up. If the black tank only had solids in it, you'd NEVER get it drained


Uh........yeah, you would!! It would be my hope that you start off with chemicals mixed with water before each use, and you flush the toilet with water!








Darlene action


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

perhaps "used" beer is a chemical??


















PDX_Doug said:


> That's an interesting article, Darlene.
> 
> But I think it's important to keep it all in perspective. First off, most of us don't really spend all that much time in our Outbacks. So, from a possible carcinogen perspective, our risk level is probably pretty low. The direct effect of the fumes may be an issue, but I am not going to worry about getting cancer from my Outback.
> 
> ...


Hey Doug! 
what about this 3rd ear I now have since using the Outback?














oh, and my eyesight has gotten so much worse that I had to get those glasses!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> That's a strange one. Smell on the outside...hmm?
> Just a thought, but are you sure it's the Outback? Could it be something nearby where you park it?
> ...


Like that bucket you use?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> That's a strange one. Smell on the outside...hmm?
> Just a thought, but are you sure it's the Outback? Could it be something nearby where you park it?
> ...


Like that bucket you use?








[/quote]
Naaah, I keep that bucket inside and use it to prop my feet up while watching TV.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hey Doug!
> what about this 3rd ear I now have since using the Outback?
> 
> 
> ...


I think that comes from living downstream of Hanford!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey Doug!
> what about this 3rd ear I now have since using the Outback?
> 
> 
> ...


I think that comes from living downstream of Hanford!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
oh, that would explain the glow too...been wondering about it, thought it was aura


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hoot....good luck with finding the smell.

My 2004 has no smell remaining...if that helps ya rest easy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

i had the same smell.dealer fixed leak in the blacktank into underbelly.but the smell inside came back. an old timer told me to keep p traps on kitchen and tub and bathroom sink p traps filled with water a 10 secound run of water is fine . from one sweet smallin ob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not as much wood as most trailers, but still a fair amount. The sub floor in particular. Also, the outgassing occurs from all the plastics as well (carpet, floor & wall coverings, countertops, etc.). Basically anything synthetic. And there is a lot of that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Found an article on NBC, relating to this: http://msnbc.msn.com/id/14011193/
> Darlene action


The article meantions formaldehyde used in the wood products. I'm guessing that it would not really apply to the Outbacks as there isn't a whole lot of wood involved. Some, but not much.

Randy
[/quote]

Yes, there's the flooring, the kitchen cabinets, the bed frame, the dinette frame..........that amounts to a pretty good bit of wood. Not as much as the "lighter" versions which don't use wood for these things, but use the aluminum framing for these parts. Basically, the wood wasn't kiln-dried, from what I understand, which is a big part to get the formaldehyde out. Wonder what shortcuts the glue manufacturers took? 
I had to put an air purifier on the TV shelf in my camper (partly due to outside smoke), as I have asthma. It helped considerably.








Darlene action


----------

